# Safe Lease coverage



## BavarianDoc (Apr 23, 2003)

Please share your experience if you had with Safe Lease coverage for excess wear/tear upon lease turn-in.

I’ve purchased Safe Lease for my lease with $0 deductible and up to $5,000 damage. 

When car is turned in, do you need to file any claims or BMW FS handles that directly with Safe Lease company? How does whole process work? 


Cheers!


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a similar program called "Total Image Protection" in Orange, CA.

The finance guy was persuasive when I got the 335d - he showed me the ding o meter and explained what it would cost if damages were beyond their ding o meter ruler.

So I negotiated down this extra coverage from $1500 to $995 for 3 years it was well worth it ! I thought I would return it within 3 days and get my money back, but forgot about and it paid for itself the first time!

No deductible and covers inside and out for wear & tear as long as it is not a collision.

First year, I got hit by a piece of truck tire - tore a slit in the bumper, lost the tow cover round piece, chipped the glass and scraped the hood. They fixed it all in about a week of very good body work - repainted at BMW and voila - like new again. 

Shortly afterwards, scraped the wheels on my car and they repaired the BMW wheels, polished, repainted and voila - like new again. 

Recently, I had had some dings and scratches that touch up paint won't fix as well as a light scrape which needs some paint - going in soon to get it ready to turn in 2014. 

They say they will not work on it a month before the lease is up so I will bring it in a couple of months prior and then garage it.

I even have the original tires & wheels off the car that I will put back on when I return it so that I don't have tire charges... :bigpimp:

All in all, very well worth the $1K paid for this coverage - saved me thousands over the 3 years.... :thumbup:

I have to make the call to setup the appointment and bring it into the BMW dealer that sold it to me - they take care of it all plus they give you a discount on a car rental.

The car will be in perfect shape when they do the lease return inspection - I don't have to stress !


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

The dealer car file the SafeLease claim for you............. I get it on all my cars, makes any possible end of lease issues non-existiant.


----------



## philting (Oct 18, 2006)

[email protected] BMW said:


> The dealer car file the SafeLease claim for you............. I get it on all my cars, makes any possible end of lease issues non-existiant.


Can you file the Safelease claim and purchase the car at the end of the lease?


----------



## StevenMueller (Sep 3, 2013)

Not sure about your follow up question but I've seen more than enough clients buy into it and see the return on investment. I personally got it on my lease and advocate it to everyone. IMO the two options that are worth their weight in gold in a finance office are Safe Lease and Road Hazard/Tire and Rim.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

StevenMueller said:


> I've seen more than enough clients buy into it and see the return on investment.


But wouldn't it be logical to assume, like any insurance, that usually the payout would be less than what you pay? I wonder how much cause and effect there is of people being more careless when they have the coverage and less so without it.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

My thoughts exactly. I initially purchased the tire/rim protection and subsequently canceled the policy and put cash back in my pocket.

That said, there's no doubt other BMW owners with this coverage have experienced losses and most likely breathed a sigh of relieve afterwards.

For me, it's all about risk management and my comfort zone based upon personal experience.



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

@ Chris... I easily see between $1,500-$3k on lease end damage on a regular basis. mostly front and rear bumper, tires to low, rocker panels and starts or chips on windsheild. You would be amazed how many people at lease end have a bill like that then they EXPECT you to take care of it because they are buying another car from you. There's a lot more to this than most festers know.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

[email protected] BMW said:


> @ Chris... I easily see between $1,500-$3k on lease end damage on a regular basis. mostly front and rear bumper, tires to low, rocker panels and starts or chips on windsheild. You would be amazed how many people at lease end have a bill like that then they EXPECT you to take care of it because they are buying another car from you. There's a lot more to this than most festers know.


Based upon your observations, I may need to reconsider the Safe Lease option if I decide to lease, primarily for peace of mind.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

@ Diesel power............. It can only help........... it's really a solid product.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

[email protected] BMW said:


> @ Chris... I easily see between $1,500-$3k on lease end damage on a regular basis. mostly front and rear bumper, *tires to low*, rocker panels and starts or chips on windsheild. You would be amazed how many people at lease end have a bill like that then they EXPECT you to take care of it because they are buying another car from you. There's a lot more to this than most festers know.


Greg, are you saying that Safe Lease covers replacement of tires with excessive treadwear at lease return? I just spent nearly $2K on a set of Pirelli run flats.

The other concern with these aftermarket warranty products is the financial stability of the issuing company - i.e. are they going to be there to pay off your claim in three years. These companies do fail. The oversight/regulation varies by state and is often more lax than traditional insurance companies. Will your dealer back them up if they fail? (probably not, it's a separate entity)


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

@ tax pearl yes it will cover all 4 tires if they are to low at lease return time. As far as company reliability bmw contracts safeguard the largest aftermarket 3rd patty warranty company in US. You can buy the product from dealer with BMW logo but claims are still done by safeguard. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app
[email protected]


----------



## DslDwg (Apr 29, 2012)

That's interesting that it covers tires. I would think they would lose their ass on that deal. 

Dings, chips etc. I understand as they are typically "accidents" 

Tires at the end of their tread life just seems like negligence on the owners part. 

Very interesting.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

dings and chips are normal... tires running low is normal.. if a car has 30k miles tires will just be bald. SAFELEASE covers that at lease end.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Diesel Power said:


> primarily for peace of mind.


Yeah...I was so freaked out that I bought it when I got my car.... and I didnt even lease!


----------



## StevenMueller (Sep 3, 2013)

chrischeung said:


> But wouldn't it be logical to assume, like any insurance, that usually the payout would be less than what you pay? I wonder how much cause and effect there is of people being more careless when they have the coverage and less so without it.


In the anecdotal client cases I saw, their initial investment was < money owed to bring car up to lease turn-in standards. A lot of the clients I met forgot they purchased it until we reminded them at the end of their lease...

That being said, I'm sure some people who are less "particular" than most of us Fest folks probably cared less about being careful when they knew they had Safe Lease. But who knows? Now we're debating Psychology


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

[email protected] BMW said:


> dings and chips are normal... tires running low is normal.. if a car has 30k miles tires will just be bald. SAFELEASE covers that at lease end.


Is safe lease a better overall investment than tire/wheel hazard insurance or does the first cover most of the issues associated with the latter? What's a reasonable cost to expect?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

The odds of you using the safe lease coverage are much more than tire and wheel. End of lease Charges are so common. Exception... On a car with 20" wheels ie a M5, Alpina ,X series the cost of tire or Rim replacement is big so I would say get tire and wheel on a car like that 100 percent.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Well worth it IMO.

I have Total Image Protection and I have to say that I have used them twice now and paid for itself 2 times over! :angel:

It does NOT cover tires/wheels, but then I run my own set of 18" BMW wheels & non RFT during the duration of the lease.

When my lease is nearing the end I will bring it in again and they will fix all the details inside and out getting it ready for easy stress free lease end return. 

Also will put the original wheels & RFT back on just before I return it - the dealer will probably ask how I got 36K miles on the exact same tires and the wheels are the same as they sold it


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

Would you recommend title and wheel on my forthcoming x3 m sport? Tires are 19 and I have the optional 19 on my X5 and have no protection and never have in my life


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

